
Disney’s streaming service: all the news and updates on Netflix rival - sahin-boydas
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/5/17649060/disney-streaming-service-updates-marvel-star-wars-shows
======
mattlondon
Erm, isn't it already released?

It is being very very heavily advertised on Amazon and its called Disney Life.
It offers what appears to be the entire back-catalogue of Disney - from Frozen
right through to Steam Boat Willy and everything in between that we could
think of. [https://disneylife.com](https://disneylife.com)

Its ok - not great, only ok:

\- Streaming is touchy. It will buffer or just hang from time to time and you
have to seek back 1-second then replay to get it to start again.

\- Fast forward and reverse only go up to 5x, and the time on the time-bar
does not update, so you have to guess/count-seconds to work out how far you
are.

\- App will randomly hang or crash taking you back to the home screen.

Apart from that, its good. One thing I really like is that it has the "behind
the scenes" extras that are usually on DVDs but are missing from netflix et
al. That is a great addition and value-add in my opinion.

~~~
scarface74
The link from the website to the iOS App Store doesn’t work and I couldn’t
find it on the App Store. It also doesn’t seem to be available on Roku or the
AppleTV. If I had young kids, I would be interested.

------
mastrsushi
Disney may be huge, but even with Marvel, Starwars, and Muppets i don't think
they are well equipped to compete with Netflix and Hulu. I don't have
children, but maybe they'll fill the gap of children's shows that the other
services don't provide as well. This could make a successful underdog service
in that demographic, a kids streaming service. If that's not their intention,
it won't succeed.

------
goeric
There's literally no information here.

~~~
donretag
I agree. Disney owns Movies Anywhere and even that little bit of information
would be insightful in the context of the article.

------
aflinik
Wouldn't it make more sense for them to just take over Hulu? They are going to
have 60% equity quite soon anyway

~~~
scarface74
The “Disney brand” is about content that is at most PG and family friendly.
Hulu would be for there less kid friendly content.

